# Enough filtration for 210g?



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

I am setting up a 210g (6x2x2.5), most likely with Frontosa, and about to purchase filters. I was set on two Eheim 2075's but I am now wondering if they will be enough. They are rated for 160 gallons each, but they "only" flow 330 gph which is about 3x turnover per hour. I'm wondering if I should go with a 2080 and 2075 instead, or even two XP4's (which are way cheaper but I don't mind paying if the Eheims are truly better). Three 2075's crossed my mind too. 

Keep in mind Frontosa don't like current really so I don't want something with massive flow like two FX5's. I also want it as quiet as possible. 

Thanks :bigsmile:


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

I would go way higher than 3x, prob aim more for 8-10x. Fronts will get big and messy so more filtration is better in the long run. If u want something with lower flow and more bio media go with the eheim, I find that mine plug up fairly quick but they are easy to clean. On the other hand I do prefer the FX5 and personally wouldn't buy anything other just as much media space as the eheim but with twice the flow. I would recommend going on youtube and watching a few vids on the setup of each filter before making a decision.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Do a sump. Cheaper and gets you the flow rate you want. Easier cleaning. Get a few powerheads.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A sump is the most economical and efficient system for a big tank like yours. Wet-Dry method is great for bio filtration.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The flow rate of the FX5 is high but the output doesn't create as much current as you would think.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup get one canister or sump that holds plenty of bio. Leave the water movement to nice cheap powerheads. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't get 3 canisters. It's a ton of work. I have 3 canisters in my 125, and I can tell you after a few years (it's been 6) I'm sick of cleaning filters. Doesn't help that I have 6 tanks and 7 canisters between them. As others have said, sump it. And then get a good system set up for water changes. Filtration (other than bio) is for your aesthetics. With enough water changes you barely need any filtration.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

I've thought about a sump, and I actually wanted to do one, but the tank isn't drilled and I just can't trust a hob overflow. If it ever stops siphoning for any reason there's 50+ gallons going on the floor. I also don't want the noise. I didn't really think about the downside of cleaning the canisters, although apparently the new ones with trays are pretty easy to clean and only need it every 3 - 4 months.

I just think the whole 8-10 times thing is a lot for canisters, bio filtration is best usually around four. I mean even if you look at a Rena XP4, they are rated at 450 gph but once they are full, it's only 190. The Eheims usually flow about 70% of their rating when full, so about 235. I'd like to get it up to four or five times though for better mech filtration. I guess I could always add an AC110 or something.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have an xp3 and a ac110 on my 120... I have nothing but good things to say about the xp3, awesome canister... Very simple... The ac110 is also great but a bit noisy. When I have enough disposable cash I think I am going to switch the ac110 for another xp3 or 4. The ac110 has a ton of flow though... Creates a river across the top of my tank. Sorry, I have no experience with the ehiems. I can't justify the jump in price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I highly recommend fx5's I have one on all my big tanks 2 on my 210g there the best lots of room for media bio I have a large ehiem pro but prefer FX5 any day!! And no like Immus21 said there is NOT that much pressure on the out flow!! I had to use power heads to get more outflow! and for leaving your Canister filter for 3-4 months without cleaning is NOT recommended! I clean mine monthly! Some guys do every other month! but not 3-4 months!! I highly recommend monthly cleaning of your canister filter! I hear the new fx6 is really good has well and comes with media now! Just clean sponges and filters replace floss if used don't clean bio rings ceramic? whatever you use! I use Seachem matrix I find it helps keep nitrates down and ammonia and my PH is more stabilized now! Oh ya fx5's are rated for 450gallon tanks but I do believe in over filtration!! so you could get away with one depends how many fish your stocking! I have a heavy stocked 180g and one fx5 is handling it with no difficulties!! Good luck, think about fx5 or6 Seriously!!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

On my 270 gallon I have 2 xp3's for mechanical filtration, a powerhead for flow, and a sand bed filter for biological filtration. 

My xp3's are so quiet I actually have to touch them to know if they are on or not.

I alternate cleaning one xp3 a week while I do my weekly water change every sunday.

I have never had a problem with water clarity or chemistry. With such a large tank, 2 xp3's, and weekly water changes, you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I use 2 large Eheims on my 180g outdoor koi "pond" and they do a great job on a heavily stocked system. 

As you suggested, you can add a big HOB or 2 or 3 as needed. 

No need to overspend on canister filters. Get one or two canisters & a HOB for now and add on as you find one on special or in the classifieds. Usually a good deal pops up on fairly frequent basis. That's why I now have 3 big Eheims and a Fluval G4? as a spare.

Anthony

Anthony


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

I wish it was known whether Eheim rates their filters with media installed or not. I'm finding conflicting info online. They do rate their filters for like double the tank size anyone else, even if flow and media volume are roughly the same. 

Hydor has some brand new canisters out too, which look really nice. Even only the second largest one has almost 10L of media in it and flows 20% more than an XP4, for the same price.


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Well, for anyone that reads this in the future...

I measured the actual inside dimensions of the tank and the volume is more like 195 gallons, without sand or rocks or anything in it. Decided to go ahead with two 2075's, which is basically double what Eheim recommends. While the tank is cycling I'll see what the flow is like and maybe add a HOB filter or powerhead if necessary.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are going for canisters, a simple rule of thumb is to take the manufacturer's rating and divide it by two. That's how much they are really good for.
So in your case an FX5 should do the trick, but you might need 2 of them as Frontosa's do get big and extra filtration is always good.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have an fx5 and a rena xp3 in my heavily stocked african tank. I ended up adding a HOB canister filter, the marineland hot magnum. It has a pollishing filter that works great. Without it I noticed particles floating around. It takes 4 to 5 days for it to clog so I clean it often. Running some sort of HOB is recomended with Africans. I like the HOB because you can add carbon or any other filter product if need be for a week than remove it easily. A hob is way easier to clean than the canisters and it will take a bit of the work load off of them. Clean the HOB every 2 weeks Id say. The fx5 and Rena get cleaned once a month. I agree with Mr. Bob dont go any longer than that. The fx5 can be a pain to clean. It doesnt fit in my garage sink. Lots of trays to remove. Weighs a ton when its full of water. The lid has a bunch of weird hold down bolts that can pop off. I do like how the outake splits in 2 and you can control where the water goes. The rena fits no problem in the sink and is a snap to clean. Very simple filter and it works well. I even removed 1 of the foam filter pads. I didnt think it needed that many. I figured it would help with its flow. I use a powehead to help move the water around also. Seems to work really well for me. Africans can be messy. Proper pellet sized food Ive found to be helpfull with tank cleanliness. If the pellets are too big. The fish blow a lot of waste out their gills.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

sump sump sump there are ways to assure saftey in the event of problems. I put two hob overflows one does nothing because I placed it slightly above the waterline so if one plugs up the other starts the overflow. second I use the pump that creates suction in power outage I turn my power off ever week and test it and its never failed yet.third I make the last chamber of my sump not to large so if anything plugs its only 5ish gallon going into the main tank which is not enough to overflow my tank.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

One of the issues I noticed with FX5s for an african tank is the sand. If you want to keep sand substrate in your tank then I highly recommend to not use FX5 because the motor is in the bottom and sand particles will go in there...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i had rays that kicked up everything and the fx5 would keep going no problems rinse it out good to go


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup agree with dino! I use sponge or filter material over the filter and no sand gos in! also traps dirt etc! Jb is right about fx5s are heavy and large sometimes hard to take hose connections off but work so well I put up with!! my ehiem pro is a lot easier to take apart but still heavy!! I like the two output hoses!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

You can go with the an ehiem 2262.You won't be disappointed . It's easier to clean than the fx5 and you won't have any issues with the motor getting plugged up with gravel or sand. If you are going to by any eheim filters you can't go wrong the classic line of filtershttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=150740


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Well FWIW I ended up with three 2075's on this thing . I had two on there to begin and was going to add an AC110 and then my wife realized she didn't want the tank that far from the wall . After pondering powerheads, I went with another canister. If I was keeping fish that like current I probably would have gone with the p-heads. I put crushed coral in part of one of the filters and filter floss in part of another with stock media in the third. It seems pretty good, the top of the tank has lots of flow and kinda pulls around the bottom half, which is exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully with three cans I can extend cleanings to a few months or so but I guess we'll see once the tank is fully stocked.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i got an fx5 on my 125 and i wouldnt go lower mabie an fx5 and fx4 for your 210 ?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Potatohead said:


> Well FWIW I ended up with three 2075's on this thing . I had two on there to begin and was going to add an AC110 and then my wife realized she didn't want the tank that far from the wall . After pondering powerheads, I went with another canister. If I was keeping fish that like current I probably would have gone with the p-heads. I put crushed coral in part of one of the filters and filter floss in part of another with stock media in the third. It seems pretty good, the top of the tank has lots of flow and kinda pulls around the bottom half, which is exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully with three cans I can extend cleanings to a few months or so but I guess we'll see once the tank is fully stocked.


It always cracks me up to hear wife comments. They put up with all our fish nonesense so I love mine for that but Ive tried everything possible to hide things from my girlfriend (wife) when it comes to the fish tank. Now, when I buy new fish. I get a fish bucket from garage. Fill it with tank water. Go back to the garage. Float the fish in the bucket in the bag. 15min later, let the fish out of the bag, 15 min later walk in house with bucket. Quickly FILL the tank. Walk back to the garage with a huge smile on my face cracking up inside. Works everytime!!! Point being Ive learned either work on the tank when she's not home or risk it and come up with a tricky plan for when she is. You should of moved the tank while she wasn't home and waited for her to comment. Than when she does you complain its too much to move back, plus your back is killing you from moving it, so it will have to wait either way. LOL. Another thing that happens that also cracks me up, is when my girlfriend notices a fish I snuck in a month before. I dont have to lie. Its not new its been in there for a month. Thats the truth. LOL. Too funny.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3 FX-5's planned for my 230....I think that will be enough...sorry I am old school I do not trust sumps


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> It always cracks me up to hear wife comments. They put up with all our fish nonesense so I love mine for that but Ive tried everything possible to hide things from my girlfriend (wife) when it comes to the fish tank. Now, when I buy new fish. I get a fish bucket from garage. Fill it with tank water. Go back to the garage. Float the fish in the bucket in the bag. 15min later, let the fish out of the bag, 15 min later walk in house with bucket. Quickly FILL the tank. Walk back to the garage with a huge smile on my face cracking up inside. Works everytime!!! Point being Ive learned either work on the tank when she's not home or risk it and come up with a tricky plan for when she is. You should of moved the tank while she wasn't home and waited for her to comment. Than when she does you complain its too much to move back, plus your back is killing you from moving it, so it will have to wait either way. LOL. Another thing that happens that also cracks me up, is when my girlfriend notices a fish I snuck in a month before. I dont have to lie. Its not new its been in there for a month. Thats the truth. LOL. Too funny.


Lol, I think I have used the "I got it for free off craigslist!" Way too many times lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Simple rule: over filter and understock. Makes for long-living happy fish. My rule is aim for 8 - 10X circulation per hour. Multiple filters allow for monthly cleaning rotation.

If you have issues with excess current from large canisters - get plumbing PVC tube, cap the base, drill lots of holes in the tube and stick the filter return line down the pipe. Hidden behind rocks, it makes a simple and effective diffuser for high volume filters like the FX.


----------

